# looking for anyone that was a cedt and attended vacstc in 2000 and 2001



## echosierra85 (13 Jan 2010)

Hello I am trying to find anyone that was a cadet in vernon summer training camp in 2000 and 2001. 2000, basic or foxtrot company and 2001 charlie company. if you are that cadet please email me i am trying to regain contact with everyone. you can email me if you want. sweens_is_me@hotmail.com


----------

